# Wife and I took the dog for a walk



## mossymo (Oct 15, 2011)

My wife and I took Grissom bird hunting today. When we got home I opened the tailgate of the pickup to take the birds out, a pheasant flew out of the box and about a 1/4 mile into the pasture. Grissom took off after the rooster and here he is retrieving the bird back home.







Finally some descent weather for a little exercise, great day to get outside!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 15, 2011)

Good Grissom.... Did he punch his tag ???


----------



## tom c (Oct 15, 2011)

A double 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
   for Grissom.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 16, 2011)

Now that is a great dog!!!

I can't even get the kids to pick up their shoes.


----------



## venture (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice birds and a beautiful dog!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## michael ark (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2011)

Good Boy Grissom !!!

LOL---Second picture looks like he's just waiting for another one to try to make a break for it.

Nice thread,

Bear


----------



## boykjo (Oct 16, 2011)

awesome....................


----------

